# Too many scans?



## Snooky76 (Oct 21, 2010)

Hi

I am a bit worried.  Is it possible to have too many scans?  Since 5 weeks I have had one a week as I am a high risk pregnancy and on a lot of drugs.  I have already had one this week but I am having another one later as I started spotting yesterday.  I am now 11 weeks.  Can the scans harm the baby in anyway?

Laura


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, 

They can't say that it is 100% safe as research is constantly being done on this. However, any risks would be minimal, and the benefits of the reasons for the scan outweigh the risks,

Hope this helps,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

